# Video camera screen for small tv in prop



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have a old screen from a video camera that is totaly wrecked and i was wondering if i can use the screen for a tv in a prop. any one have any ideas ??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What type of prop are you lookin' at? a static prop or animated?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

static prop any sort really just one that if i get this to work i can incorparate it in


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay. I'm a little confused though. Is the camera wrecked or the screen? or both?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

the camera screen is totaly fine


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How about a soul strapped to a mad doctor's table. The doctor standing over him, and the victim's face has this screen inserted where his eyes/forehead used to be. On the screen is an actual picture of a single eye looking desperately right, left, up down, etc. giving the illusion that now all sight is through the screen due to this mad scientist.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

cool idea but first i need to get the screen to play something with something else because the camera is broken


----------

